# This is love!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor Kylie is sick, the doctor put her on steroids and the breathing machine...guess she needed some love from her puppy Suzzee


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope Kylie feels better soon.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

So sweet. Hope she is well soon.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a sweet pic! Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kylie*

Praying for Kylie.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is so precious! I hope she is feeling better. I can't believe how big she had gotten.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That picture is priceless, hope Kylie is feeling better soon.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Her cough is not getting better, told Steffi tonight to watch out for phenomia, the doctor should of put her on a new antibiotic too, I know because I went through this with Nikki when she was not even 2 years old, poor baby almost didn't make it due to doctor's misdiagnosed, oh it's just allergies, when she really had phenomia and spend 2 days in the hospital in a oxygen tent, didn't know if she would be ok or not, never been so scared in my life. Now these day's she is a brat...lol


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

What a sweet picture. I hope that Kylie feels better soon!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope that Kylie is better soon. Totally agree that since she is not better she needs to go back to the doctor. She should see some improvement by now.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So so sweet! Hope Kylie feels better soon!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

So sweet. Nothing like doggie kisses to make everything feel better.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a cute picture! Hope Kylie is feeling better.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Kylie is doing better today, cough is doing a lot better


----------

